
Legal Stuff They Don't Tell You About Remote Work - mtmail
https://www.jitbit.com/news/3308-legal-stuff-they-dont-tell-you-about-remote-work/
======
logifail
> let's have a look from the employee's angle

Is "employee" really the right word to use in that sentence?

> You're a CONTRACTOR now

Ah, no, it seems it wasn't :(

Q: Is it really true that you can't be an employee and must be a contractor
merely because you're working remotely (or "remotely and internationally" as
the OP writes)? Seems a rather sweeping claim with no references. The OP
apparently isn't that careful with wording (see above)...

------
codingdave
This article should really cite the legal sources from which their conclusions
are based. Otherwise, all I know is someone who is not a lawyer, and doesn't
reside in the same jurisdictions as me, has made these conclusions for their
company.

